# What is PCI Express Link State Power Management?



## iZZ

It would only kick in at idle. But i have no idea WTH it is


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

It is part of the ASPM. I am pretty certain it is used to conform the OS to use the PCIe bus in laptops more efficiently.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg462958


----------



## BlackandDecker

Keep it off. With it on my GTX 580 used to suddenly black out.


----------



## Blameless

Pointless to use except on laptops.


----------

